# The Rise of the Holograms



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Hi All,

Probably a silly question. I've just spotted a black car covered with holograms, looks like someone tore into it at a point with a rotary. VW Soft paint! 

I feel like it now needs to be my mission to correct it! Keen to hear some opinions. My options really focus around:
- DAS6 
- Full Fat Rotary
- Autosmart Evo 3
- Autosmart Evo 1
- A mix of pads. 

I reckon taking the DA to it, with a medium pad an Evo 1 should do the job, but curious as to others opinions! It's time to solve crimes against detailing!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If they really are holograms and not buffer trails then a finishing polish like Scholl S40 will remove them.

If they are buffer trails from heavy cutting then it might need a couple of goes with decreasing cut to refine the finish.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

I have heard VW paint is mega soft and seen others comment this before - why is this when many other german paints are so hard? Sorry, not advice on your post but your comment made me think about this and wondered if anyone knew?


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Andy from Sandy said:


> If they really are holograms and not buffer trails then a finishing polish like Scholl S40 will remove them.
> 
> If they are buffer trails from heavy cutting then it might need a couple of goes with decreasing cut to refine the finish.


Just spotted them yesterday, lovely horizontal streaks!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

breney said:


> ... VW Soft paint!





jcooper5083 said:


> I have heard VW paint is mega soft and seen others comment this before - why is this when many other german paints are so hard?


VW paint is typically hard paint, unless the car has been resprayed. 

However, never assume a paint's hardness and do a test section/s before establishing what machine, pad and polish is required to do the necessary correction. :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Lovely horizontal streaks is unlikely to be holograms.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Lovely horizontal streaks is unlikely to be holograms.


Buffer trails? Only showing in bright sunlight. Noticed it walking past the car yesterday, least I could do is offer to fix!


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Buffer trails probably


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Does sound like has been suggested it’s buffer trails - a wipe over with a cleaner polish or something might help to reduce them ? Worth a try...


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

which VW is it? Paint is HARD on VW's and always has been as far as I am aware.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

nogrille said:


> which VW is it? Paint is HARD on VW's and always has been as far as I am aware.


It's a neighbours GTD - I've found in the past you only have to look at them and there's marks


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

breney said:


> It's a neighbours GTD - I've found in the past you only have to look at them and there's marks


Black cars tend to show everything. Any VW I have worked on with OEM paint has been very hard.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> Black cars tend to show everything. Any VW I have worked on with OEM paint has been very hard.


That's very true! I'm thinking Scholl S20 and a finishing pad should fix it up


----------

